# A good day!



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So my daughter calls me yesterday. We were supposed to get together this evening so she could get some stuff from my apartment. she was having car problems. Her car is a 10 year old Honda Element that my ex and I owned before the divorce. It has 250,000+ miles on it. The struts, shocks and brakes all needed repairs and it was going to cost her over $2000 to get it fixed. 
The reason she called was to ask for my advice. It really is the first time since my divorce that I feel as though she respects me and my opinion. We talked about and she actually followed my advice to not spend the money on this money pit and instead look into buying or leasing a new car.
So today, I went with her and her new husband to look at cars. hey had already decided on a Honda Fit. So I went on a test drive with her, and took it for a drive myself. I grilled the sales man and asked a lot of questions. I think they made the right choice and I was so happy to be a part of it! It was my babies first new car and to be there as an active participant in the process was awesome!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That's very cool!! I hope this is a very positive turning point for you with your relationship with her.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You did good daddy. I hope she got a good deal. It makes a girl feel special when her daddy does something like this. Good job.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of miles on a ten year old car. I'm happy for both of you.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> Wow that is a lot of miles on a ten year old car. I'm happy for both of you.


Not for a Honda. When I got out of the army I bought a used 1987 Honda civic with 140000 miles on it. Sold it to my brother 10 years later with 240000 miles on it. It was pushing 300000 miles when it was stolen and torched (  ). That was one reliable little car.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

So nice to read a positive story! 

My Honda is 8 years old, I take good care of it, and I'm going to drive it until the wheels fall off. Once that happens, I'm buying another Honda. By then, I expect we'll be driving something that looks more like:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's always wonderful whenever you get to help your kid out and you find that they have matured enough to finally willingly listen to you for a change!

And that they really appreciate what you do for them!

Congrats, @Ynot*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 500yardsoffoulne (Aug 18, 2016)

I wish i could show my parents the respect and love i have for them but i'm too shy.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> Wow that is a lot of miles on a ten year old car. I'm happy for both of you.


I think what I was trying to say is that putting an average of 25000 miles per year on a vehicle is heavy usage. of course long distance miles are easier on a vehicle than town driving. (think pizza delivery).

Just to put it into perspective, I have a GMC Sonoma with 107000 miles on it. It is 16 years old. But, I decided not to shell out 800-900 U$ Dollars to get a new AC unit. 

So if one of my 20 something daughters was looking at (even a Honda) 250000 mile car with maintenance needs, as a Dad I'd say sell it and get something with predictable payments. That's really the exchange. Pay the Bank monthly, or pay the Mechanic as it breaks. 

Someone more energetic or more daring will enjoy the waning years of Ynot's Daughter's Honda. and if they Drive like I drove the Sonoma, that could be a lot of years.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a really good sign and bodes well for your relationship with her. Good job, Dad!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> Just to put it into perspective, I have a GMC Sonoma with 107000 miles on it. It is 16 years old. But, I decided not to shell out 800-900 U$ Dollars to get a new AC unit.


Sorry about the threadjack, but AC's are pretty easy to work on yourself. Find a friend that knows how to turn a wrench and I bet for a case of beer and some parts you can get it working again. I have a friend's teenage daughter coming over soon so I can help her replace her car's AC compressor with a $50 junk yard unit (the charging kit and PAG oil will add another $30 to that price), and I'm helping her for the price of a thank you. Her car is old and doesn't have much value so $800-900 for a shop to do the repair is crazy, but less than $100 to enjoy AC makes a lot of sense.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

That's so awesome!!


----------

